

Art thieves caught after Googling the stolen art pieces' author - msantos
http://www.forbes.com/sites/schifrin/2014/12/02/from-here-to-modernity-inside-billionaire-jeffrey-gundlachs-art-collection-and-how-he-caught-an-art-thief-with-google/

======
msantos
TL,DR;

 _“I outsmarted the guy,” Gundlach [the art collection owner] says about the
theft. “I figured out that he was a street criminal who didn’t know anything
about art because of what he took, and I figured out that sooner or later he
would Google the signatures of all the artists.”_

 _" According to Gundlach, his Google theory led law enforcement authorities
to the only other person in the area who conducted an Internet search for his
grandmother’s name after the heist. The thief was arrested and all of
Gundlach’s paintings–including Johns’ “Green Target”–were recovered._

